
Top 100 CEOs will get $4.9B for retirement – same as 41% of Americans - fpp
http://www.thenation.com/article/top-ceos-have-4-9-billion-saved-up-for-retirement-13-of-workers-have-nothing/
======
fpp
"...The report identifies stark gender and race gaps, too. The 10 largest
retirement packages belong to white men, for a total of $1.4 billion. The
funds of top female CEOs adds up to $280 million, while the top 10 executives
of color have a combined fund of $196 million. The disparity is even greater
at the bottom of the income ladder: while about two-thirds of white workers
have at least some retirement savings, 62 percent of African-Americans, and 69
percent of Latinos of working age do not..."

~~~
Umn44
US distribution of wealth

[https://imgur.com/a/FShfb](https://imgur.com/a/FShfb)

[http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/wealth.html](http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/wealth.html)

